# Better dog breeds for sailing



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

I was going to get a monkey and teach it how to steer, but we fixed our autopilot, so no need.

Now we're thinking of getting a dog. Anyone have any opinions on particular breeds that are more suited for sailing?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Get one that will swim to shore , do his business and swim back with no help.


----------



## pmoreira (Nov 29, 2008)

You might want to look at these:

Portuguese Water Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

This is my Miniature Australian Shepherd, Nate. He made the trip from Annapolis to the Bahamas and back with us. We trained him to use a mat called a "Pup Head" and did not have to transport him to shore for business.

Whatever you pick needs to be big enough to get up and down the companionway by itself or small enough to lift. Nate negotiated the companionway and could get out of a dingy and onboard by himself if we held the dingy against the boarding platform.

He loved the trip. Nate's mother just had another litter, you can see the pups at Welcome and thanks for visiting Great Companions and a picture diary of our trip is at Split Decision


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

HerbDB said:


> This is my Miniature Australian Shepherd, Nate. He made the trip from Annapolis to the Bahamas and back with us. We trained him to use a mat called a "Pup Head" and did not have to transport him to shore for business.
> 
> Whatever you pick needs to be big enough to get up and down the companionway by itself or small enough to lift. Nate negotiated the companionway and could get out of a dingy and onboard by himself if we held the dingy against the boarding platform.
> 
> He loved the trip. Nate's mother just had another litter, you can see the pups at Welcome and thanks for visiting Great Companions and a picture diary of our trip is at Split Decision


I too have a somewhat miniature Australian Shepard. Great dog. Smart, friendly and always trying to please. 1 year old now. He does chew things occasionally at home so I haven't brought him on the boat yet. (Some things shouldn't be chewed.)

I do wonder if he'll treat hoses the same way he treats dolls, pens and anything plastic. How does your Austrian Shepard do with chewing?


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

We took plenty of chew bones, chips ,toys and rope bones with us and had no problem. He does like to chew driftwood, but never touched any part of the boat. He really liked the beach and playing in the surf.

We were a little concerned that he wouldn't handle periods of inactivity when we were moving, but it was not an issue. When we had a place to play, I would take him ashore and throw a ball or water toy for him for 15-20 minutes and that did the job.

He was a pleasure to have aboard. He did most of his traveling in the dog bed in the picture or sitting next to me at the helm. The dog bed was attached to the boat and he had to wear a harness with a teather when underway. We never left him unattended on deck.

Offshore, we kept him below at night or if it was rough unless he needed to come up to visit his pup head.


----------



## Coreyboy18 (Jun 2, 2008)

Before we leave the dock...









When she is not playing Queen of the world on the bow, she is by my feet...


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

It depends: do you need the dog only to steer the boat when the autopilot breaks - or must it be capable to repair the autopilot?
You would be better off with a monkey.

For long nights in secluded anchorages some Sail Netters recommend sheep, not dogs.


----------



## Coreyboy18 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, didn't mean for those to be that big...


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't get a short-nosed breed (pug, bulldog, etc)...gets way too hot for them.

While mine makes a good companion (his clownish ways are good entertainment), he can only go in the evening or fall when it's cooler.


----------



## Kick (Nov 21, 2008)

HerbDB said:


> We took plenty of chew bones, chips ,toys and rope bones with us and had no problem. He does like to chew driftwood, but never touched any part of the boat. He really liked the beach and playing in the surf.
> 
> We were a little concerned that he wouldn't handle periods of inactivity when we were moving, but it was not an issue. When we had a place to play, I would take him ashore and throw a ball or water toy for him for 15-20 minutes and that did the job.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. Bring chew toys and harness. Got it!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

HerbDB said:


> We took plenty of chew bones, chips ,toys and rope bones with us and had no problem. He does like to chew driftwood, but never touched any part of the boat. He really liked the beach and playing in the surf.
> 
> We were a little concerned that he wouldn't handle periods of inactivity when we were moving, but it was not an issue. When we had a place to play, I would take him ashore and throw a ball or water toy for him for 15-20 minutes and that did the job.
> 
> ...


Herb,

How much does Nate shed, and about what does he weigh? Thanks.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

I am going to throw my 2 cents in. We have a 11 years old blond LAB who name is nutmeg or meg for short. She weights in at 100 pounds which I agree is a big dog for a boat. She been on the boat from the time she was a pup. She is good company to have aboard.

Several years ago, I found myself treading water in the Hudson river (link to story below) guess who was the first to my rescue. Good Job Meg.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/8103-can-happen.html


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't get a Genius BullDOG... if you have to ask, you'll be regretting it.


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

JohnRPollard said:


> Herb,
> 
> How much does Nate shed, and about what does he weigh? Thanks.


Aussies are double coated dogs, like a lot of the herding and sporting breeds so they need to be brushed. They are not too bad, but do shed and they are long haired dogs. We just vacuumed it up and didn't worry about it. Our small portable Orec Vacuum would run on the inverter, so it wasn't a problem even when we were not running the genset or on shore power.

Nate is a Mini Aussie, but a big one. The mini's are supposed to be not more than 18" at the shoulders, Nate is almost 20" and weights about 45 pounds.


----------



## rdstanley (Sep 23, 2006)

My pugs love the boat.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

HerbDB said:


> Aussies are double coated dogs, like a lot of the herding and sporting breeds so they need to be brushed. They are not too bad, but do shed and they are long haired dogs. We just vacuumed it up and didn't worry about it. Our small portable Orec Vacuum would run on the inverter, so it wasn't a problem even when we were not running the genset or on shore power.
> 
> Nate is a Mini Aussie, but a big one. The mini's are supposed to be not more than 18" at the shoulders, Nate is almost 20" and weights about 45 pounds.


Mine is the same breed and smaller (only a year old). I rarely notice any hair around the house. In short, shedding is maybe a little more than having a few people around. My wife got us the (somewhat) miniture Austrialian shephard after about a year of research, from a place in Florida. He arrived via Delta airlines.

Now I have a friend with a golden retreiver. I once grabbed some of his fur gently and a whole handfull of hair came out. It was like grabbing a stack of straws. More hair in a handful than you could imagine possible -- a wonder the dog wasn't bald. (Really like golden retreivers though.)


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

One of these old seadogs is going on sixteen, the other is a tad older.
The poodle (that's the one on the left with the darker hair) seems to have thoroughly enjoyed all five of her boats, 
since she has never once told me she isn't delighted to be aboard.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Not for nothing, but the lighter-haired one looks pretty happy. It must be something about the venue and the platform he's sitting on.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, I want that Portuguese Water Dog sopping wet on my boat! Oh yeah, just what I want. Something about wet dog and confined space doesn't sound like fun. (g)


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, I sail with two Dachshunds that are easy to handle and good company,too.


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks for all of the excellent replies. amazing story about the dog rescue, too!


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

You might want to consider a Newfoundland. They have a history of going to sea....helping to pull in fishing nets......pulling becalmed fishing boats back to shore......countless documented rescues. Their size could be an issue bt I hold these dogs in such high regard It would be money well spent buying a 100 foot long boat to accomodate one.

Beauty without vanity
Strength without insolence
Courage without ferocity
& all the virtues of man
With none of his vices

Lord Byron on Newfoundlands


----------



## rdstanley (Sep 23, 2006)

Pics of the Pugs of the Pamlico...


----------



## jennycaron (Sep 23, 2008)

*My dog Willie*

Corey - where did you get your dog? I'm seriously wondering if your dog and mine are brother and sister 

e-mail me offlist at : jenny.caron at gmail dot com


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Another small breed dog that does well on boats, King Charles Cavaliers. Altho they are rather pricey. 

Golden retrievers seem to be another breed I have seen alot on boats, along with labs......take your pick, yellow,brown,black!

Marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One major advantage of the Portugese water dog is that it doesn't SHED FUR. It's got hair, like a poodle, and you won't have clouds of fuzz floating around the boat.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Schipperke (Belgian Barge Dog). Ours will bark at other vessels in the fog that we only see on our radar screen. He doesn't need shore leave to relieve himself and is an excellent cruiser. BTW don't buy into that myth that some dogs have hair and some have fur! There is no biological distinction. All mammals have hair (fur) and it all sheds, though the rate of growth and shedding do vary.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Hot Dogs*



ahab211 said:


> Hi, I sail with two Dachshunds that are easy to handle and good company,too.


Ditto!! The short hair dries fast, they take up little to no space and they basically don't shed as long as it's a short haired version. they also don't eat much which requires less food storage. They also love to sail & swim despite the short legs. Another benefit is that if they ever did go over you can pick them up one handed with a boat hook.

The one draw back, or benefit, is that they must be hanging out with their people...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

"Charlie" sails with us on day trips only.
We never trained him to do his business on board, but I think if propperly trained, the Beagle would be a good boating breed. He is very friendly and has a personallity that is very entertaining.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I have cruised and lived aboard with 2 dogs. They were both min schnauzers. One is gone, the other (now about 15) is here for only a little longer I am afraid. His cruising days are over. We currently have a English Bulldog.

Here is my opinion(s), from 15 years of boating with dogs. If you are going to go cruising, don't get one. Others will dissagree, and that is fine. But the dog has to pee and poop somewhere. It gets tiring cleaning it up. They also need exercise. Not to mention, many countries outside of the US make it flat frustrating (if not impossible) to bring your dog in. I will refer you to the many posts on this that discuss this... but needless to say, they are great "friends" that are a real difficulty. And we have not even discussed the possibility that your dog gets sea sick. You will not know that until after you purchase. Then you are stuck with a dog that you have to get rid of or forget boating/cruising.

On the option that you are not going to be cruising, and just want a bud for running around on the weekend, I think you will be happy with many breeds. My suggestion would be a dog that can go up and down the companionway steps on their own. This would exclude English Bulldogs and many other breeds. I will also warn you that as the dog ages, their ability to run up the steps decreases. I now have to carry Scooter up and down the steps anytime he needs to go. Keep that in mind as you consider a large breed. Can you haul 60-100 pounds up and down the steps several times/day?

I do not mean to sound negative on dogs. I am giving you real world, long term boating experience. All that said, you should understand that I still bought a dog... and possibly the worst breed for a boat. Unlike SailChick, we take her everywhere - and it gets a LOT hotter in Texas than CHicago. 99% chance she will go cruising with us soon. Scooter won't make it. She is a great pet and loads of fun that loves the kids and is a super companion. She loves the wtaer more than any dog I have ever seen (including a lab). She acclimates to the heat and loves the boat. But I will be honest - the subject has come up about whether cruising is a good thing for her... and wheter we want to deal with the consequences/repercussions.

Just some thoughts. At least this way you will go into it with no preconceived notions or conceptions. It ain't all kisses and fetch.

- CD

Our four legged kids...


























]


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

CD is correct.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> CD is correct.


SWAY, are you okay? You're agreeing with CD... that's pretty unusual. 

This is a place where smaller dogs may make more sense. Many smaller dogs are better suited to the confines of a boat, as well as being far easier to carry up and down the companionway.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

No dogs makes sense.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats because your dog would not fit in the dinghy!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Thats because your dog would not fit in the dinghy!


Why would I put him in the dinghy when he's better suited to towing the dinghy?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

No dogs, no cats, no birds unless just visiting, no animals at all. It's bad enough dealing with women on board. (don't start, ladies! You're just fine, on board or otherwise, but you do complicate matters shipboard, often in a desirable manner.) There's no reason to complicate matters further. Don't take your animals cruising. It's not fair to them and it'll make your life very difficult. If you cannot live without a dog, stay on the dock. Day sailing and short trips is another matter.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Would his dog even fit on his boat???



sailortjk1 said:


> Thats because your dog would not fit in the dinghy!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Look up the breed Massholus Trimiranus. They're handy if you keep them in the galley. (g)


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> Would his dog even fit on his boat???


It would take up the entire cockpit.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmmm.. Sway's a bit touchy about his boat size...  Maybe the big dog is compensation for a tiny boat...


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I would not recommend a Wiemaraner. Our 100 pound tub of a dog has a hard time with the companionway steps, can't sit comfortably in the cockpit, and is clumsy on deck with the boat heeled. Even better is the fact that VERY few Wiems swim well, and she's not one of them. So a good life jacket is in order with a strong enough attachment point to be able to hoist her off the end of the boom because there's no way to pull her back on board. And you certainly don't want to get in the water with a scared 100 pound dog, as they will try to climb you. I tossed her off the dock once with her life jacket on, and got in with her. She put a claw through my lip trying to climb up on me.

No pic of her on the boat. She's not happy about being woke from her nap.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Hmmm.. Sway's a bit touchy about his boat size...  Maybe the big dog is compensation for a tiny boat...


No, maybe my sexuality is not tied to either my boat or my dog. A more callous observer might note that your boat has three hulls and apparently no dog will live with you! (vbg)


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> No dogs makes sense.


A very, very astute observation in so many ways


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

Chihuahua. No problem with heat. No problem with hair. No problem if he has an "accident" not very big. In a smooth anchorage ours will swim to shore (with life jacket on) and swim back when done. Then he'll swim around boat barking until someone loads him up. Very protective and barks a lot when strangers approach AND eats very little. Mine works for hot dogs........and at night when it's cold he LOVES to sleep under the covers at your feet. Great foot warmer.........and you almost take sailaway21's advice. He's so small he's almost not a dog!


----------



## ardoin (Mar 8, 2008)

A boat isn't a home without a mini-schnauzer or two.


----------



## doons60 (Dec 2, 2006)

*partial to Lab's.....*

though they're not to easy to get up and down to the cabin...


----------



## meuritt (Aug 25, 2008)

Fan of dachshunds here, small food supply, small potential for accidents. Have three of them, totaling about 35#, a long hair a short hair and wire. They all have their life jackets and I've got pictures, but still working my way to being able to post photo's. 

We're off to our first overnighter on the new boat over new years. Won't be anchored out, so the walks to shore will be easy, if a bit cold.


----------



## millenniumman (Sep 8, 2004)

Strongly recommend a dog that you (or more importantly, the physically weakest crew member) can lift in and out of the boat. Preferably with one hand. In an emergency you will have to. Also, always use a life-vest w/ a teather on deck.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"they [Dachshunds] basically don't shed as long as it's a short haired version."
I have a couple of fur-nephews, and much as I love them, I can tell you that they MOST DEFINITELY SHED. It is just that the 1/2" reddish hairs are harder to see than the furballs my Newf used to leave behind. 
I'd groom her in the street, and birds would literally swoop down to take the furballs off to their nests for lining.
Of course the advantage of a Newfoundland Dog is that it can be listed as a Type0 PFD, one is sufficient to carry multiple crew safely ashore in any weather. They used to be stationed as equipment at the Life Saving Service branches, and still are worked (as equipment) by several EU coastal rescue groups. One is even dispatched with a parajumper, from a rescue helo, in Italy.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Zorro is a "High Performance" cruising dog. When we call out the command word, "Lido"; he runs to the aft deck.








He first turns to confirm that we see him obey.








Then, he sniffs about or circles. Not unlike the captain looking for a place to anchor.








Here's the final action that means no dinghy trip to shore for this dog! -and he's just as good with solids! 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------

